# Does anyone buy JAVA MOSS on Ebay



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

I was wondering if any one bought java moss on ebay because i would like to look into it


----------



## fluff (Mar 14, 2008)

you can find it pretty commonly in local stores, not worth ordering it online in my opinion.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

In my opinion fluff is right just go to your nearest big als heck with it any pet store taht selles fish (except wal mart) would probably have javas moss or fern!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Or ask in the Buy, Sell & Trade section here on the forum. If you are lucky someone that lives close by will have some. Make sure you say what area of GTA or city you are in.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Most of my moss are from two places, JRS (a member here) or my favorite lfs, That Fish Place in NY.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Does That Fish Place ship to Canada? Can you have them use US Postal Service? How did you get the plants across the border? Or did you get stuff while you were in the US?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

fishlover93 said:


> In my opinion fluff is right just go to your nearest big als heck with it any pet store taht selles fish (except wal mart) would probably have javas moss or fern!!!


BA's is a pricey option compared to online folks like JRS and PN.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> Does That Fish Place ship to Canada? Can you have them use US Postal Service? How did you get the plants across the border? Or did you get stuff while you were in the US?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Nope they don't ship to Canada and even if they did the courier would probally hold them long enough for you to end up with a box of dead fish.

I always go there on my way back from the US, I didn't even think about the fact that I had plants as I was buying shrimp and always have them packed in moss to give them something to hang onto and didn't declare I had plants.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just ask people on the forum - it isn't worth buying that stuff online.


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

thanks very much for your help


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Nope they don't ship to Canada and even if they did the courier would probally hold them long enough for you to end up with a box of dead fish.
> 
> I always go there on my way back from the US, I didn't even think about the fact that I had plants as I was buying shrimp and always have them packed in moss to give them something to hang onto and didn't declare I had plants.


Do the fish and/or shrimp need any sort of paper work to cross the border (like plants do)? Have you ever had any issues when declaring that you have live fish or shrimp?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do the fish and/or shrimp need any sort of paper work to cross the border (like plants do)? Have you ever had any issues when declaring that you have live fish or shrimp?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


The time I had the with the shrimp/moss I didn't declare them. I was too busy declaring the patio set that was a gift from my parents and actually forgot about the shrimp.

A friend of mine just brought back a Crested Gecko, he declared him, showed his reciept and paid the applicable duty. Its pretty much the same thing with fish.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Big Al's in Scarborough sells java moss, i just went into a little pet store in ajax Mr.Pets asked for java moss and he game me a big handful out of one of the tanks for free. Free is better than shipping.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do the fish and/or shrimp need any sort of paper work to cross the border (like plants do)? Have you ever had any issues when declaring that you have live fish or shrimp?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


By law everything that is purchased in the US must be declared at customs. especially plants and animals.


----------

